
Reject UltraViolet DRM - chanux
http://www.defectivebydesign.org/ultraviolet
======
forwardslash
I have never been a fan of DRM but Ultraviolet does seem to be a step - even
if it's only a small one - in the right direction. The inability to transfer
content from one medium to another has been big pain point with DRM and at
least this UV seems to be trying to address that.

